# ancora su ltsp  [RISOLTO]

## cloc3

Adesso, mi è venuta l'idea di installare ltsp per prova su un sistema che usa Xorg (visto che Xfree sembra destinato all'oblio).

Osservo però che:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # emerge -p ltsp-core

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xorg-x11 ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/xinetd-2.3.13

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/tftp-hpa-0.34-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/dhcp-3.0_p2-r6

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/ltsp-core-4.0

gentoo-laptop cloc3 #

```

Cosa mi può capitare se rilancio il comando senza il -p ?

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Cosa mi può capitare se rilancio il comando senza il -p ?

 

Io farei un inject di XFree  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

# emerge -i --oneshot x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

----------

## koma

Una domanda... ma usa xf86config o cosa?

----------

## cloc3

 *koma wrote:*   

> Una domanda... ma usa xf86config o cosa?

 

xf86config è un file di configurazione. Io mi riferivo al server X. Con un copia incolla:

```

gentoo-laptop etc # emerge -p xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

```

Per quanto riguarda le altre risposte, non amo l'inject.... L'unica volta che ho provato ad usarlo, (per gioco), poi non sono stato capace di toglierlo, fino a quando non ho deciso di reinstallare il sistema.

In realtà, sono al limite della mia capacità di capire i meccanismi di funzionamento di linux. Se riesco ad esprimerlo, il mio dubbio è: devo considerare LTSP come una distribuzione indipendente da gentoo? e in tal caso, sopporterà di usare il server Xorg, o piangerà perchè lei vuole proprio il vecchio Xfree? e magari, se prendo una decisione senza avere capito, dopo è troppo tardi per tornare indietro. Stavolta non voglio assolutamente reinstallare!

Ancora. Cos'è quel cabextract? Ho notato che di solito si compila prima di Xfree. emerge -s non mi ha dato indizi soddisfacenti. Devo injectare anche quello?

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda le altre risposte, non amo l'inject.... L'unica volta che ho provato ad usarlo, (per gioco), poi non sono stato capace di toglierlo, fino a quando non ho deciso di reinstallare il sistema.
> 
> 

 

Si, ma a volte non ci sono altre soluzioni... almeno fino a che xorg non sarà completamente immerso in portage potrebbero esserci applicazioni che lo richiederanno come dipendenza (per librerie/headers o chissà cosa...), ma dato che le stesse cose che da XFree le da anche XOrg la via semplice é quella.

----------

## cloc3

Ok. mi sono arreso. L'inject funziona (ma davvero non è reversibile ?). Ed ltsp se ne frega che l'X server sia XF86 o Xorg. 

Adesso sono un po' infastidito perchè ltsp-sound pretende la versione 3.x di ltsp e fa il downgrade della 4.0. Immagino che al momento non ci siano alternative, perchè non ho trovato nel portage versioni più recenti di ltsp-sound. Ma per ora aspetto di vedere se so farlo funzionare.

----------

## AndreaR

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> . Immagino che al momento non ci siano alternative, perchè non ho trovato nel portage versioni più recenti di ltsp-sound. Ma per ora aspetto di vedere se so farlo funzionare.

 

Lpts-sound non ti serve......appena ho tempo chiamo primero-gentoo e ti faccio rispondere da lui che ha visto meglio la cosa, sono tre mesi circa che ci dimeniamo con ltsp e finalmente abbiamo raggiunto ottimi risultati cmq non so tu cosa vuoi fare ma la cosa più difficile sarà far funzionare le varie periferiche in locale.......auguroni!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## primero.gentoo

[OT]AndreaR ... MA guarda che foto!!!!!![/OT]

Per il sonoro con la versione 4 di ltsp non serve piu' il pacchetto ltsp-sound perche' e' direttamente integrato nel core.

Segui le normali impostazioni per il sonoro presenti nella guida v3 quindi qualcosa del tipo:

```

[ws001]

       SOUND              = Y

       SOUND_DAEMON       = esd

       VOLUME             = 70

       SMODULE_01         = snd-pcm-oss (opzionale)

       SMODULE_02         = snd-intel8x0 (opzionale)

```

nota che , non dovresti avere bisogno di caricare i moduli manualmente visto che "SOUND=Y" fa partire lo script rc.sound che identifica e carica i moduli necessari per la tua scheda audio. Se non fosse cosi li puoi caricare con le chiamate ai moduli.

Per il demone puoi usare a scelta esd o nasd, ma io consiglio esd che non da alcun problema , anche se hai bisogno di un plugin per ogni applicazione che vuoi usare ma diciamo che piu' o meno c'e' per tutte (xmms,mplayer mi pare...)

il volume nel pacchetto di gentoo (almeno quello che ho scaricato io ) non funziona. per farlo funzionare devi:

```

1) emergere au-mix e copiare i binari in /opt/lts/i386/bin/...

2) cambiare in rc.sound l'esecuzione di "aumix-minimal" con "aumix" (mi sembra visto che non ho il codice qui sotto gli occhi, magari lo edito se e' sbagliato)

```

Cone delle picchole modifiche allo script del punto 2) puoi regolare ogni valore del mixer tramite aumix, magari appena ho il codice sotto mano edito e lo posto.

Fatto questo dovresti goderti il tuo Sound senza particolari problemi  :Wink: 

Ciauz!

----------

## AndreaR

[quote="primero.gentoo"][OT]AndreaR ... MA guarda che foto!!!!!![/OT]

Super OT!!!!! 

è bella la tua!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

il cell.............................. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## cloc3

Che dire.

Suggerimenti fantastici.

Mi metto a provare

----------

## cloc3

Allora. Ho eseguito i suggerimenti sopra riportati, ma ancora, senza successo.

Per ora, il suono prodotto dalla workstation è sistematicamente convogliato sulla scheda audio del server. Ho configurato in questo modo il file /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf:

```

[Default]

        SERVER             = 172.16.200.126

        XSERVER            = auto

        X_MOUSE_PROTOCOL   = "PS/2"

        X_MOUSE_DEVICE     = "/dev/psaux"

        X_MOUSE_RESOLUTION = 400

        X_MOUSE_BUTTONS    = 3

        USE_XFS            = N

        SCREEN_01          = startx

[ws052]

#   impostazioni di prova scheda grafica

        SOUND              = Y

        SOUND_DAEMON       = esd   # This can be 'nasd', or 'esd' at this time

   VOLUME        = 70 # Speaker & WAVE volume pecentage

#   MIC_VOLUME        = 100 # Microphone volume

#   CD_VOLUME        = 75  # CD Audio volume

   SMODULE_01         = es1371

#   SMODULE_02        = uart401

#   SMODULE_03        = sb io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1

```

Il modulo della scheda grafica viene caricato al boot della workstation. Ma l'effetto finale è lo stesso che avevo usando ltsp-3.xx senza integrazione per il suono.

Anzi. se uso SMODULE_01=auto carica i moduli del server.

----------

## cloc3

Aiutoo! proprio non riesco a capire il sound. Chiedo scusa se insisto, ma si tratta di un obiettivo che mi sta particolarmente a cuore.

Continuo questo topic, anche se il soggetto si è un po' radicalizzato (faccio bene?).

Ho osservato che l'applicazione ltspinfod, prevista da questo howto, dove recita:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ltspinfod
> 
> This is a daemon that runs on the workstation. A process on the server can query the daemon and ask it for information about the workstation. This is handy for things like SOUND. The profile script on the server can query the workstation to see if sound is enabled, and which sound daemon is being used. 

 

è eseguita dal server, anzichè dal client, come mi parrebbe di capire.

Può essere un problema o un indizio di una configurazione imprecisa?

----------

## primero.gentoo

effettivamente ltspinfod dovrebbe essere eseguito sul client, ma se carichi i moduli della scheda sonora manualmente almeno da questo punto di vista non dovresti avere problemi.

Il problema potrebbe nascere nel far eseguire il demone ESD sul client che ti server per "ricevere" il sonoro rediretto dal server alla workstation.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    SMODULE_01         = es1371 
> 
> #   SMODULE_02        = uart401 
> ...

 

Possibile che basti un solo modulo?

Io , fortunatamente, ho sempre utilizzato l'auto riconoscimento con successo quindi per quanto riguarda i moduli non so aiutarti.

Ti consiglio di:

-Aggiungere al Default la riga

SCREEN_02 = shell

cosi premendo CTRL-ALT-F2 sulla workstation puoi entrare in una shell ed eseguire comandi per vedere un' po che succede.

Copia dmesg e tutto quello che ti puo' servire per la diagnostica nella directory /opt/ltsp/i386/sbin/... ( o dove piu' ti piace)

dopodiche' avvia la WS e quando arrivi al login vai in shell.

Dal prompt:

-Controlla se il processo "esd" e' in esecuzione ed eventualmente in ascolto su quale porta (di default e' la 16001) o eventualmente startalo manualmente per prova.

-Controlla con lsmod se i moduli sono stati caricati

-Controlla con lspci che effetivamente la tua scheda sonora viene vista dal sistema

-prova a sparare qualcosa sul device del sonoro :

```
#cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sound/dsp
```

(dovrebbe restituirti un bel po' di casino ... se funziona)

se tutto cio' risulta positivo ... 

Che cosa hai utilizzato per fare le prove del sonoro?

Hai installato il plug-in Esound per XMMS (o evenutalmente il player che stai usando) e lo hai configurato per reindirizzare il sonoro sull'ip della WS?

Ti posto un pezzo del mio lts.conf

```

[Default]

        SERVER             = 192.168.0.155

        XSERVER            = auto

        X_MOUSE_PROTOCOL   = "PS/2"

        X_MOUSE_DEVICE     = "/dev/psaux"

        X_MOUSE_RESOLUTION = 400

        X_MOUSE_BUTTONS    = 3

        USE_XFS            = N

        LOCAL_APPS         = N

        SCREEN_01          = startx

[ws002]

        X_MOUSE_PROTOCOL        = "IMPS/2"

        X_MOUSE_DEVICE          = "/dev/psaux"

        X_MOUSE_BUTTONS         = "5"      

        X_ZaxisMapping          = "4 5" 

        USE_XFS                 = Y

        SCREEN_01               = startx

        SCREEN_02               = shell

        SOUND                   = Y

        SOUND_DAEMON            = esd

        VOLUME                  = 100

        XkbLayout               = "it"

        ENBD                    = "Y"

        CDROM                   = "Y"

        CD_DEVICE               = "/dev/hdd"

        FLOPPY                  = "N"

[ws003]

        XSERVER                 = "s3"

        X_MOUSE_PROTOCOL        = "IMPS/2"

        X_MOUSE_DEVICE          = "/dev/psaux"

        X_MOUSE_BUTTONS         = "5"

        X_ZaxisMapping          = "4 5"

        USE_XFS                 = Y

        SCREEN_01               = startx

        SCREEN_02               = shell

        SOUND                   = N

        SOUND_DAEMON            = esd

        VOLUME                  = 100

        XkbLayout               = "it"

        ENBD                    = "Y"

        CDROM                   = "Y"

        CD_DEVICE               = "/dev/hda"

        FLOPPY                  = "N"

```

Come vedi per il caricamento automatico dei driver del Sound ti basta mettere SOUND=Y senza specificare SMODULE=auto.

Che HW utilizzi? ricorda che il kernel per i client e' 2.4.24 e che quindi i moduli non hanno la stessa nominazione di quelli a cui (se usi il 2.6 normalmente) sei abituato.

```

for i in 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10; do

  SMODULE=`get_cfg SMODULE_${i}`

  if [ "${SMODULE}" ]; then

    SMODULE=`echo $SMODULE | sed s/[.]o$//g`

    modprobe ${SMODULE} && reg_info SMODULE_${i}

  fi

done

```

Come vedi l'opzione auto per SMODULE non e' contemplata

e nel caso non fosse specificato SMODULE allora

```

#

# if no sound driver is loaded, try to guess

#

if [ ! "`grep sound /proc/devices`" ]

then

  if [ -x /sbin/pci_scan -a -f /etc/audiolist ]

  then

    #

    # guess at the right sound module

    #

    AUTOPROBE=`/sbin/pci_scan /etc/audiolist`

    if [ "$AUTOPROBE" ]

    then

      SMODULE_AUTO=$AUTOPROBE

      modprobe $AUTOPROBE && reg_info SMODULE_AUTO

    fi

  fi

fi

```

Se la tua scheda viene vista con lspci ed e' compresa in /etc/audiolist allora deve essere caricata!!!

Prova a fare queste cose , lo so che non sono stato chiarissimo ma che ci vuoi fare l'italiano non e' il mio forte e il tab non completa i pensieri ...  :Twisted Evil: 

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

Grazie ancora.

Purtroppo per oggi e' scaduto il mio tempo.

Vado a studiare il tuo "howto" lontano dal client.

Riprovero' domani o forse lunedi'.

Scommetto che alla fine vinco io.

----------

## cloc3

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a fare queste cose , lo so che non sono stato chiarissimo ma che ci vuoi fare l'italiano non e' il mio forte e il tab non completa i pensieri ... 
> 
> 

 

Non saresti stato chiaro? Ma se mi hai anche insegnato a leggere quattro righe di codice!

Novità: adesso ltspinfod non gira più sul server (non so perchè, ma sono contento). Il suono, invece fa come prima.

Utilizzando la console sullo screen due, sono finalmente riuscito ad accedere alla ws (prima provavo con ssh, ma è duro entrare, considerato che il server sshd non gira su ltsp).

ltspinfod e run_ltspinfod girano correttamente sul client.

I moduli sonori caricati dal sistema sono:

soundcore

ac97_codec

es1371

E ciò indipendentemente dalla variabile SMODULE.

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -prova a sparare qualcosa sul device del sonoro : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il casino c'è stato, ma anzichè essere convogliato nelle cuffie, è stato prodotto dalla campanella di sistema. E queste dovrebbe significare qualcosa.

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Controlla con lspci che effetivamente la tua scheda sonora viene vista dal sistema 
> 
> 

 

questo non potrei farlo, perchè lspci non è installato su ltsp. Però prima io ho copiato:

```
cp /sbin/lspci /opt/ltsp/i386/sbin
```

Purtroppo, ho ottenuto una lista di soli numeri che non so leggere.

dmesg , invece, mostra l'individuazione corretta dell'hardware. Copio a mano:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PCI: found IRQ 11...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Che cosa hai utilizzato per fare le prove del sonoro? 
> 
> Hai installato il plug-in Esound per XMMS (o evenutalmente il player che stai usando) e lo hai configurato per reindirizzare il sonoro sull'ip della WS? 
> 
> 

 

Per ora no. Io sto usando solo lo startup di kde, oppure il comando aplay. A questo punto, credo di non aver capito il meccanismo di funzionamento del server esd (uso le impostazioni di default). Ho anche provato a sostituirlo con nas, ma mi sembra meno facile, perchè nasd non è istallato nella mia versione di ltsp, ed ho l'impressione che copiandolo semplicemente non si ottiene un avvio corretto del client.

Mi puoi consigliare un howto di riferimento per installare il plug-in Esound?

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I moduli sonori caricati dal sistema sono:
> 
> soundcore
> ...

 

Perfetto , vuol dire che comunque la scheda e' stata riconosciuta e i moduli necessari sono stati caricati, fino a qui tutto ok

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il casino c'è stato, ma anzichè essere convogliato nelle cuffie, è stato prodotto dalla campanella di sistema. E queste dovrebbe significare qualcosa.
> 
> 

 

Cavolo, era successo anche a me ma ora non ricordo bene ...

Comunque e' strano, perche' accedendo a /dev/sound/dsp acceedi direttamente al device della scheda sonora ... provato con /dev/sound/dsp1 ??

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per ora no. Io sto usando solo lo startup di kde, oppure il comando aplay. A questo punto, credo di non aver capito il meccanismo di funzionamento del server esd (uso le impostazioni di default). Ho anche provato a sostituirlo con nas, ma mi sembra meno facile, perchè nasd non è istallato nella mia versione di ltsp, ed ho l'impressione che copiandolo semplicemente non si ottiene un avvio corretto del client.
> 
> Mi puoi consigliare un howto di riferimento per installare il plug-in Esound?

 

Beh, forse abbiamo trovato l'arcano... 

Esd e' un demone che si mette in ascolto sulla WS, hai controllato con 

```
#ps -ef|grep -i esd
```

che stia girando ?

Questo demone aspetta che una fonte qualunque di "musica" opportunamente configurata per spedirgli dati lo faccia suonare.

XMMS ha un plug-in che viene installato abilitando la USE FLAG "esd" che serve proprio a questo. Per utilizzarlo basta che apri xmms, vai nel menu' preference e come output al posto di ALSA metti esound. Poi vai sul configure e setti l'ip della WS a cui vuoi mandare l'audio. Dopodiche' fai partire qualcosa e incrocia le dita ...  :Smile: 

Il problema di Esd e' che hai bisogno di un plugin per ogni applicazione che vuoi usare.

Quello di XMMS funziona benissimo, quello di Mplayer ancora non l'ho provato ... pero' in questo modo diventa difficile trasferire l'audio nella sua totalita' come ad esempio il suono dell'apertura di KDE e via dicendo.

Le alternative possono essere 

NAS , che non ho mai provato, ma a quanto ho capito dovrebbe fare in un certo senso da "ponte" e catturare tutto l'audio sul server e mandarlo al client che gira sulla WS. Ti consiglio di dargli un'occhiata.

Oppure puoi affidarti ad artsd che ha un'opzione molto molto fica, ma che funziona ovviamente solo con KDE. puoi abilitare in artsd il supporto a NAS, in questo modo potresti trasportare tutto l'audio di KDE , con relative applicazioni, da artsd a nas, e con nas dal server alla WS ... ma non l'ho mai provato  :Smile: 

In bocca al lupo

----------

## cloc3

Purtroppo da solo non ce la faccio proprio: qui ci sono un sacco di cose che non conosco.

Ho riemerso xmms dopo aver aggiunto la USE flag esd in make.conf. (eventualmente penserò dopo a nas).

Il plugin libesdout.so esiste.

Adesso però, si rifiuta di suonare se seleziono nelle opzioni il plugin di output esd. Mi consiglia di verificare se la scheda sonora è configurata propriamente, se il plugin va bene o se non c'è qualche altra applicazione che occupa l'audio.

esd funziona correttamente sul client e sul server:

```

gentoo-laptop etc # netstat -a|grep 16001

tcp        0      0 *:16001                 *:*                     LISTEN

```

Tra l'altro, ho provato anche a lanciare /dev/urandom sulle altre devices audio del client, ma con lo stesso risultato. Suona la campanella di sistema.

Ho provato anche a togliere dal client l'opzione -nobeeps di /bin/esd, modificando opportunamente rc.sound, nella speranza di trasformare il suono in una successione di beep, ma senza fortuna.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso però, si rifiuta di suonare se seleziono nelle opzioni il plugin di output esd. Mi consiglia di verificare se la scheda sonora è configurata propriamente, se il plugin va bene o se non c'è qualche altra applicazione che occupa l'audio.
> 
> 

 

Strano, ma l'audio e' configurato bene sulla macchina server?

Eseguendo XMMS sul server un messaggio del genere credo che riguardi la configurazione del server, con Alsa funziona?

----------

## cloc3

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Strano, ma l'audio e' configurato bene sulla macchina server?
> 
> Eseguendo XMMS sul server un messaggio del genere credo che riguardi la configurazione del server, con Alsa funziona?

 

Con i plugin alsa e oss nessun problema. E' esd che lo stressa.

Ancora: un comando :

```

esdplay /usr/share/sound/...
```

Suona correttamente (sul server)

----------

## cloc3

aggiungo ancora un'osservazione... (quando non si sa che pesci pigliare, si osserva).

E' corretto che, sul client, il dispositivo audio sia di proprietà di root, gruppo root, e non esista un gruppo audio?

----------

## primero.gentoo

Si questo e' corretto. Sul client tutto viene eseguito come root ed e' per questo che appena la cosa sara' funzionante devi rimuovere l'accesso alla shell.

Ora non mi viene in mente nulla riguardo al tuo problema anche perche' sono lontano dal mio LTSP. Comunque ci sei quasi .... dai!  :Smile: 

Ciao

P.S. Hai cercato sulla ML ufficiale? e' molto molto ricca di info.

----------

## cloc3

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora non mi viene in mente nulla riguardo al tuo problema ...
> 
> P.S. Hai cercato sulla ML ufficiale? e' molto molto ricca di info.

 

Nessun problema. Mi stai offrendo un aiuto eccezionale.

Per ML ufficiale intendi  questo indirizzo?

Ho provato, ma per la verità con poca convinzione, perchè non sono molto abituato a frequentare quel tipo di siti. In ogni caso domani e domenica non avro tempo neanch'io di provare sul posto e avrò più tempo per pensare (di solito giova).

----------

## cloc3

Ahi, ahi.

credo che il problema di xmms fosse legato a una competizione con arts. Infatti è svanito riducendo il tempo di permanenza in attività di arts da 60 a 10 secondi, con il menu di kcontrol.

Per sicurezza, ho provato anche a lavorare in twm, escludendo qualsiasi interferenza con server non desiderati.

Ho verificato, osservando la configurazione di lsmod del mandrake9.1 precedentemente installato sulle workstation , che i moduli sonori caricati sono corretti.

Il fatto che cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp produca suono sulla campanella di sistema è corretto, perchè succede anche in Mandrake (dove il sonoro è ok).

Penso di avere proprio un problema di configurazione. Infatti:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # esdplay /usr/share/sounds/gataxx/gameover.wav

```

Produce suono sul server. Infatti:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

 * Unloading modules                                                      [ ok ]

gentoo-laptop cloc3 #  esdplay /usr/share/sounds/gataxx/gameover.wav

/dev/dsp: No such file or directory

```

Ma se  di seguito faccio:

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 #  esdplay 

/usr/share/sounds/gataxx/gameover.wav -s 152

gentoo-laptop cloc3 #

```

E' silenzio profondo. Possibile che no ci sia un problema di configurazione di lts.conf?

----------

## cloc3

peggio ancora. Adesso ho trovato un link sul forum ufficiale, dove si segnala esattamente lo stesso problema, ma per il quale l'autore non riceve soluzione. Non mi riferisco al problema dei privilegi, che non penso mi riguardi, perchè sul server è definito un gruppo audio.

In questi casi cosa si può fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> credo che il problema di xmms fosse legato a una competizione con arts. Infatti è svanito riducendo il tempo di permanenza in attività di arts da 60 a 10 secondi, con il menu di kcontrol.
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma stai cercando di usare arts e esd insieme?

(ho dato una letta veloce al thread, scusa se hai specificato che no!)

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma stai cercando di usare arts e esd insieme?
> 
> 

 

All'inizio era così, ma poi ho eliminato anche quel problema. Adesso sono a un punto molto simile a quello di questo link, che purtroppo non ha ottenuto risposta.

Ha senso riprovare ltsp-3?

----------

## cloc3

Ops, ma c'è il volume?

No, non è un problema banale. Adesso ho questa situazione:

in twm, con artsd giù, xmms, con plugin esd, configurato sull'host remoto della workstation non produce rumore, ma per lo meno balla. Cioè si vede l'analizzatore del suono "prodotto".

Sospetto: e se mancasse il volume?

aumix-minimal non è compreso nel pacchatto ltsp-4.

Ho copiato aumix, ma compilato con -march=pentium4. Che abbia qualche problema sulle workstation pentium2?

Se l'ipotesi è fondata, sarebbe possibile trovare dei precompilati più completi per le workstation?

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ops, ma c'è il volume?
> 
> in twm, con artsd giù, xmms, con plugin esd, configurato sull'host remoto della workstation non produce rumore, ma per lo meno balla. Cioè si vede l'analizzatore del suono "prodotto".
> 
> Sospetto: e se mancasse il volume?
> ...

 

dalla shell dalla WS lancia

```
#aumix
```

ti dovrebbe apparire un mixer in modalita' testo , cosi puoi controllare

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aumix-minimal non è compreso nel pacchatto ltsp-4.
> 
> Ho copiato aumix, ma compilato con -march=pentium4. Che abbia qualche problema sulle workstation pentium2?
> ...

 

Sinceramente non credo che dovrebbero esserci problemi, io l'ho compilato su Athlon e lo uso su WS di ogni tipo da pentium MMX a IBM 586!!  :Smile: 

eventualmente ricompilalo con flag piu' generiche.

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> dalla shell dalla WS lancia
> 
> ```
> #aumix
> ```
> ...

 

Già provato, subito dopo l'ultimo post-replay.

Mi ha risposto così (a mano):

```

aumix: error while loading shared libraries: libgpm.so.1 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

non sono ancora riuscito a capire esattamente quali file vuole: la  libgpm.so.1 non basta. Tu davvero avevi copiato solo il binario principale?

----------

## cloc3

Do, re, mif AAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

ho sentito un suono in locale!

Fa schifo, ma sembra una sinfonia.

Sia benedetto gentoo... Dove lo trovo un'altro forum con un amico sconosciuto che mi mette in piedi ltsp-sound?

Adesso sono troppo contento per spiegare come ho fatto

Aggiusto meglio le cose e poi posto la mia soluzione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Adesso sono troppo contento per spiegare come ho fatto
> 
> Aggiusto meglio le cose e poi posto la mia soluzione.

 

Ottimo fai un piccolo howto  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ottimo fai un piccolo howto  .

 

No, grazie.

In realtà, non è il caso. Io sono riuscito appena a farmi il solletico nell'orecchio. Troppo poco per un howto.

Magari posso sconsigliare /usr/share/sounds/gnome-stones/title.wav per i test: sono 16 secondi di autentica tortura sonora.

In pratica, ho risolto due problemi successivi:

1. Distinguere gli effetti indesiderati prodotti dalla sovrapposizione di esd ed artsd.

2. Alzare il volume.

Il secondo è stato sicuramente il più difficile. ltsp-4.0 non contiene amix-minimal (insulto a chi non ce l'ha messo). Primero.gentoo si è arrangiato con la propria copia di aumix, però a me non funzionava, perchè richiamava altre liberie che davano errori. Probabilmente il suo non era lo stesso aumix che ho compilato io. Niente da fare con "furbate" del tipo USE="-X" emerge aumix.

L'unica cosa furba è stata rapinare il singolo eseguibile aumix-minimal dal tarfile di ltsp-sound per la versione 3.0 e sistemarlo nella bin della workstation locale.

Per usare veramente il sound rimane ancora parecchio lavoro.

1. Comprendere bene i limiti dell'uso di esd, pensando alle esigenze di un utente passivo;

2. Implementare nas, capendo bene i vantaggi e gli svantaggi che comporta;

3. consentire la gestione del volume all'utente connesso dal server. Questo significa sincronizzare bene il meccanismo delle local applications. Probabilmente, anche installare una versione di aumix più performante (non credo che aumix-minimal supporterà mai la grafica).

Ciò fatto, scriveremo l'howto.

P.S.: come (bip) nessuno ha ancora trovato uno straccio di risposta per questo topic?

----------

